# Shelby prewar stem



## Classicriders (Nov 17, 2022)

Very nice original Shelby stem.  

Minimum $10 bidding increments.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2022)

$50


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 18, 2022)

Close, but ND


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 20, 2022)

$65


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 21, 2022)

$100


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 22, 2022)

Deal


----------

